# Fuel capacity



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 4, 2014)

I am going to run a '96 Mercury 45 Jet which has a 60 powerhead on my 1652 mod v poling skiff that I am getting close to installing a fuel tank under the stern deck. What capacity fuel tank would you guys recommend? I will make a couple of 20-30 mile runs now and then but will generally run 10-20 miles on most trips. I dont want to have so much capacity that I get bow heavy when I fill up but want enough to get me around with no problems (running low on fuel)... I am looking at 18-25 gallon Moeller Marine tanks right now. 
Here is my tank floor that can hold a tank up to 26"x23"x12" which is about a 28 gallon tank. I can move the angle out to about 27" max width. The panel in front will be easily removed to access the tank and I am aware I will need one with an offset sending unit and fill tube to clear the center brace.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, then can someone give me sn idea of fuel consumption on that two stroke motor with a three blade stainless impeller?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 5, 2014)

My 1656 has a 4-stroke 60/40 jet and a 12 gallon tank....I've gone 40 miles on it. With nothing more than a hunch, I think the range is probably about 50 miles.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 5, 2014)

I already have a 24 gallon tank for it so I will probably stick with that. Im sure a 2 stroke is not as economical as a four stroke. Probably looking at 2-3 mpg if I romp it. I think I am going to keep the tank I have. Thanks RBO...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 5, 2014)

I think that makes sense.....capacity if you need it...doesn't mean you have to keep it filled when you don't.


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 5, 2014)

Put the 24 in it . She's not a sipper Smack . Not sure if you know my area , but I would run with 12 gallons from Bayou Vista out to Karankawa lake taking all kinds of back roads loaded with refreshments and a friend :mrgreen: . I would have to keep an eye on it , but never ran out . Fill the big tank you've got and run everywhere you would normally fish and see what you burn.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 5, 2014)

Paul Marx said:


> Put the 24 in it . She's not a sipper Smack . Not sure if you know my area , but I would run with 12 gallons from Bayou Vista out to Karankawa lake taking all kinds of back roads loaded with refreshments and a friend :mrgreen: . I would have to keep an eye on it , but never ran out . Fill the big tank you've got and run everywhere you would normally fish and see what you burn.


Yeah I knew she would be less of a sipper and more of a chugger just like me...haha
I figured the 25 would be fine but with the opening I have enough room to go a few inches wider and jump up to 28 gallons or so. Most of my runs will be around 10-20 miles or so. I can't wait to see how it all comes together. 
Thanks


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 6, 2014)

" I can't wait to see how it all comes together. "

I think we are all on the edge of our seats. [-o<


----------

